# trying to know the good, bad, & ugly with bag set up



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

still months down the road from putting something on ... and don't have long dollars.

Not out to be hard core with needing to do reinforcing and rebuild frames and serious modifications like that. 

Something with a good basic low roll and to have fun with that is not going to get messed up easy. 

_Want the rubber to stay on the ground_ 

Want a set up that my boy will not be able to screw up when I let him use Ella Mae._He's not driving yet. _ He's still only 14 years old. 
​ if he wants more - it's on him when I am dead and gone. you know what I mean?

What is in my sights so far is these 2 idea's:
 ASCO Manifold with 8 valves (with not sure what else with this)
full VIAIR 480C Dual Pack set up?
Don't want impala X frame to get trashed by stupid mistakes .... and no shit .... I don't know shit about any of this. 

Thinking that bags are whats needed for this - don't know about what to use for controlling it and what limits to expect or not to expect.

Don't know ppl to hang with so I never seen it in real life. It's about living life and doing stuff.

What do I got to watch out for? 
What do you know that can save from problems and repairs? 

Trying to keep stuff from breaking with a kid playing the hunnyz ... He's carrying the name - want him hooked up good and I want to play some too.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Honestly: 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 24v. dont even need no frame reinforcement, and can be installed by making 4 holes on the coil upper seats and very little more.
As basic as it gets, compact, cheap, and both you and your kid will love it much more than bags.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i agree with dogbone. juice is way more fun in my opinion


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Honestly: 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 24v. dont even need no frame reinforcement, and can be installed by making 4 holes on the coil upper seats and very little more.
> As basic as it gets, compact, cheap, and both you and your kid will love it much more than bags.


There is a guy here who was around the old school builders in Cali that keeps saying it takes away from it being a daily driver cuz it rides stiffer and air makes it a softer ride.

My back is trashed and can't handle a hard tail kind of ride. Seriously; the newer autos are gonna be parked ... this '64 is gonna be my daily


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> There is a guy here who was around the old school builders in Cali that keeps saying it takes away from it being a daily driver cuz it rides stiffer and air makes it a softer ride.
> 
> My back is trashed and can't handle a hard tail kind of ride. Seriously; the newer autos are gonna be parked ... this '64 is gonna be my daily


Look into installing accumulators. They allow the cylinders to move like shocks. Softer springs make for a great ride too. Got 2 cars on juice that both drive like they have stock suspension. Only downfall is needing to charge batteries. Both air or hydros can ride harsh or smooth like stock. Spend a little more $$ and you'll be happy either way.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah. I drive on juice daily too and its better than stock and still has hella room for improvement.
Soft-ish coils and shocks wil make it ride nice, or accumulators. As its been said countless times, its all in the install.

Also keep in mind that back in the days people rareley used shocks, and accumulators were still sci-fi stuff, so most cars were "ruff rideres"
With todays knowledge and components you can have a juiced car that rides like a dream.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats what im getting next accumulators, theyre 100 each and heard makes all the difference!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Thats what im getting next accumulators, theyre 100 each and heard makes all the difference!


I wouldn't juice anything without them at least on the rear. Well worth the $$$.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Honestly: 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 24v. dont even need no frame reinforcement, and can be installed by making 4 holes on the coil upper seats and very little more.
> As basic as it gets, compact, cheap, and both you and your kid will love it much more than bags.


agreed


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I wouldn't juice anything without them at least on the rear. Well worth the $$$.


Mines already juiced and rides ok at slow speed but bounces a shit load on high speeds.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

you got to have an accumulator for each wheel? 


If the wife gets motion sick will she survive a trip 1/2 way across country?
​
... or would it be better to get different toy and use this for regular use?


----------



## OTR (Jan 13, 2013)

Subscribed to this thread


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Honestly: 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 24v. dont even need no frame reinforcement, and can be installed by making 4 holes on the coil upper seats and very little more.
> As basic as it gets, compact, cheap, and both you and your kid will love it much more than bags.


X93... bags suck.. I had them, I hate the sound of compressors, u have to wait for air to refill, with juice, they look and sound cooler and no waiting to hit the switch


----------



## OTR (Jan 13, 2013)

With juice can they be installed by the owner or is it better to have a professional to do the install


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

check this out. Better than a thousand words


----------



## OTR (Jan 13, 2013)

dogbonekustoms said:


> check this out. Better than a thousand words


That sold me


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> Thats what im getting next accumulators, theyre 100 each and heard makes all the difference!



I have accumulators on my 69 impala and it made a huge difference...car rides great now and I could drive it as a daily no problem if need be. I would definantly grab some accumulators.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> you got to have an accumulator for each wheel?
> 
> 
> If the wife gets motion sick will she survive a trip 1/2 way across country?
> ...


1 for each cylinder. Remove pressure hose from dump, install tee, reinstall hose, an add accumulator to other end of tee. 5 min job. No worries having drinks sitting in the cup holder, cd's skipping, driving over railroad tracks, or at highway speeds.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

wow ... got a lot of learning to do. Really appreciate the points and info - thanks!

When I learn what the parts pictures are called and what they do then it'll get easier ... I guess!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

yup accumulators are the way to go if you want a softer ride


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Junk Collector said:


> wow ... got a lot of learning to do. Really appreciate the points and info - thanks!
> 
> When I learn what the parts pictures are called and what they do then it'll get easier ... I guess!


Sure thing.After that you should try to understand how it works. Its really simple stuff, and thats the beauty of it.
If you are mechanically inclined and work on your cars it will be cake, and im sure you'll love it.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

whats the downside if you still hop? will the accumulators affect the performance any if their just on the rear?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

~87Limited~ said:


> whats the downside if you still hop? will the accumulators affect the performance any if their just on the rear?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

~87Limited~ said:


>



I think people that have accums dont get into hopping just cruzin.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB9qv94wqw8


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

What diffrence should it made if theyre on the rear? You can have a fixed rear end for all that matters and still hop the same.
If you have them up front you can use a shut off valve cause if you dont the system will be slower and less responsive.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB9qv94wqw8


this sounds real noob ... 

how did you switch from dump (?) to the accumulator? It looks like a big difference but can work as a cross country cruiser.

I just want it right for a run back home to NY. 

What the video showed me is I gotta get another ride too



dogbonekustoms said:


> check this out. Better than a thousand words


On your video - got a lot of flexing on tire camber. Tires getting shredded much? 
I get it that play has its price ... trying to know what to expect in the mix. 

Does it mean bringing extra tires for longer road trips?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Never noticed. It always looked ace too me.
But you gotta understand that negative camber is a direct result when severly lowering a car, being static or adjustable.
On the most part it wont affect the tire wear much, if at all, cause even if the wheel is slightly tilted the whole thread is still laying on the asphalt.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

excellent! ... you're in Venice Cali? Back in the 80's I worked in the game room on the pier! Ate ton's of Tom's #5 chili cheese fries!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Never noticed. It always looked ace too me.
> But you gotta understand that negative camber is a direct result when severly lowering a car, being static or adjustable.
> On the most part it wont affect the tire wear much, if at all, cause even if the wheel is slightly tilted the whole thread is still laying on the asphalt.


Is that you? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65011980.56199.251075701678743&type=1&theater 

That's a sweet Chevy!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Venice italy,well, close to venice. and nope. i got a domestic ford.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Venice italy,well, close to venice. and nope. i got a domestic ford.


Cool! My grandfather is from about (I think) 80 k north of there in Marina De Ravenna. The backyard of the property was on the coast.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> What diffrence should it made if theyre on the rear? You can have a fixed rear end for all that matters and still hop the same.
> If you have them up front you can use a shut off valve cause if you dont the system will be slower and less responsive.


So if i put accumulators on the rear then no need for a shutoff valve unless its in the front if i plan to hop correct?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Never noticed. It always looked ace too me.
> But you gotta understand that negative camber is a direct result when severly lowering a car, being static or adjustable.
> On the most part it wont affect the tire wear much, if at all, cause even if the wheel is slightly tilted the whole thread is still laying on the asphalt.


I noticed some stock vehicles have butterflied wheels slightly. And I would have to disagree, I noticed quite a difference when I went from 11/2" extended arms to just 1" as far as tire wear goes..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

~87Limited~ said:


> So if i put accumulators on the rear then no need for a shutoff valve unless its in the front if i plan to hop correct?


Correct


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> I noticed some stock vehicles have butterflied wheels slightly. And I would have to disagree, I noticed quite a difference when I went from 11/2" extended arms to just 1" as far as tire wear goes..


what kind of car u got? an are u running stock or caprice spindles?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Extended arms are diffrent matter. A slammed car on stock arms is gonna do just fine.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

~87Limited~ said:


> So if i put accumulators on the rear then no need for a shutoff valve unless its in the front if i plan to hop correct?


Keep in mind that its gonne get a very diffrent response, its goin to be slower and feel spongy. You might not like it. A manual shut off valve is about 10 or so bucks.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Cant u take ur back springs out when u get accum's in the back? does it just allow u to lay lower or what


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

How much modification on suspension for a stock 64 Impala to juice or bag? 

That has to be needing some fixing too - no?

would it be easier to juice this instead?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

~87Limited~ said:


> what kind of car u got? an are u running stock or caprice spindles?


93 big body


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

If you plan on keeping the ride juice it. While bags are alot softer and easier on the frame than juice, the performance, sound and feel of juice is like no other. You either love it or hate it. The bounce becomes tolerable after a while too.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Windex said:


> Cant u take ur back springs out when u get accum's in the back? does it just allow u to lay lower or what


Accus work best with no spring. I'd recommend shocks even if most will say theyre not needed. Cilinder+accumulator acts as a spring, althou if you have enuff patience to find the "right" pressure setting you might do away.



Junk Collector said:


> How much modification on suspension for a stock 64 Impala to juice or bag?
> 
> That has to be needing some fixing too - no?
> 
> would it be easier to juice this instead?


Those are kool. Are those Elkys coil all around? or they have leaf rears? Anyway i dont think it matters. I think its what you want to have ready first.
Mods are minimal for a really basic uppy downy set up, probably more mods for bags.
And again, not all juiced cars ride ruff...


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> If you plan on keeping the ride juice it. While bags are alot softer and easier on the frame than juice, the performance, sound and feel of juice is like no other. You either love it or hate it. The bounce becomes tolerable after a while too.


That is what makes me think harder about it when you said: The bounce becomes tolerable after a while too.

That tells me it would not be a daily driver for me ... not in any club ... so it kills the main reason why I wanted the Impala 

also frame is a big deal to me on the Impala. Trying to keep it as original as possible.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Accus work best with no spring. I'd recommend shocks even if most will say theyre not needed. Cilinder+accumulator acts as a spring, althou if you have enuff patience to find the "right" pressure setting you might do away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Coils on the El Camino ... maybe I should bag this and let the boy play.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Junk Collector said:


> That is what makes me think harder about it when you said: The bounce becomes tolerable after a while too.
> 
> That tells me it would not be a daily driver for me ... not in any club ... so it kills the main reason why I wanted the Impala
> 
> also frame is a big deal to me on the Impala. Trying to keep it as original as possible.


Yeah I mean if you toss a set of shocks on the back with accums you'd be fine. You could always slang it to somebody who lowrides. Just don't expect a huge return if you go to sell it. And bags are less fabbing. Some kits are 100% bolt on


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Yeah I mean if you toss a set of shocks on the back with accums you'd be fine. You could always slang it to somebody who lowrides. Just don't expect a huge return if you go to sell it. And bags are less fabbing. Some kits are 100% bolt on


ahh ... I am at a disadvantage because I got to see from words and not real life. 

I am visual - learn better with looking than reading. It's why am trying to get schooled here. 
Most of you are straight up pro's! It's all about the love of the ride which I seen but not lived yet.
The Impala is going to be in the family a long time - my 14 year old said he wants to give it to one of his kids - and he isn't dating yet! ​

May look at doing the El Camino too - because it has the smugglers hold behind the seat to handle either set up. 
Don't have one and already thinking 2!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Junk Collector said:


> That is what makes me think harder about it when you said: The bounce becomes tolerable after a while too.
> 
> That tells me it would not be a daily driver for me ... not in any club ... so it kills the main reason why I wanted the Impala
> 
> also frame is a big deal to me on the Impala. Trying to keep it as original as possible.


He's referring to if u juice it without accumulators, with accumulators it will ride smoother than a cadillac.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> He's referring to if u juice it without accumulators, with accumulators it will ride smoother than a cadillac.


oh ... okay! Cool! Thanks! 

Probably need to try kiddie pool before hitting the high dive board ... but real life extreme's are in the sights quick, fast, and in a hurry.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Junk Collector said:


> oh ... okay! Cool! Thanks!
> 
> Probably need to try kiddie pool before hitting the high dive board ... but real life extreme's are in the sights quick,
> 
> ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude, to have a basic juice set up, say like 2 pump 4 dumps on 24v, you dont even need no reinforcement, and if you go just cylinders and accumulators plus the already stated the cost is goin to be way lower than a good bag set up.
Ride will be great, sound will be great, and can be used daily till the wheels fall apart. My daily is on springs and shocks with NO accumulators and still rides great. And trust me im picky about how the car rides so if it was stiff and/bouncy i'd re-do it all.
If you use soft-ish coils and use shocks the ride cant be bad, plain and simple. I really dont get how hydros have such a bad rep.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

This is gonna sound lame - but noob question inbound!

You say: 2 Dumps - what are dumps? 

Last time I was around anything like this was the hydraulics operated brooms on street sweepers in late 80's 



_... damn I got old! _​


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dump valves, what allows you to drop the car, by dumpin the fluid back to the reservoir aided by the veichles weight.
Here goes:
Motor spins, making the gears in the pump spin pickin the oil up from the tank and sendin it into the pressure lines and to the cilinders actually liftin the car.
Between the pump block and the cilinders theres the dump valves, which are normally closed one way valves, for the most, so when fluid got pushed out they open lettin the oil to the rams.
Before the dump/s you got the check valves blockin the oil from gettin back, therefore creatin pressure.

Pretty basic ah?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Dump valves, what allows you to drop the car, by dumpin the fluid back to the reservoir aided by the veichles weight.
> Here goes:
> Motor spins, making the gears in the pump spin pickin the oil up from the tank and sendin it into the pressure lines and to the cilinders actually liftin the car.
> Between the pump block and the cilinders theres the dump valves, which are normally closed one way valves, for the most, so when fluid got pushed out they open lettin the oil to the rams.
> ...


oh okay ... and what do the accumulators do in this system? 

The ram is the piston that pushes the corners up - right? (_pretty sure of that - just double checking_) and the dump drops the corners

FINALLY starting to get it a lot better! 

Thanks bro! 

*Sure makes for an awesome forum! *:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, rams are just that. Technically the ram is just the part that moves, then theres the casing, and the whole thing should be called a cylinder but i got this ram thing from the british boys that always call'em rams.

The accumulator stands in parallel between the dump and the cylinder, when you hit a bump, the oil compresses thanx to the inner bladder inside the accumulator that is cushioned by compressed nitrogen.
If you dont have an accumulator, or a spring, you can hit all the bumps you want but the fluid wont compress. Simple fluid physics.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Accumulators absorb the shock by allowing the fluid in the cylinders to compress nitrogen gas. It gives the fluid a place to go during bumps so the short springs aren't left to do all the shock absorbing. Kind of like a gas spring. The shock is not absorbed by the spring, but by the gas in the accus

aka it's a shock absorber.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

No its not. If accumulators worked like shocks, runnin them without a spring would be suicide, while they actually work best without one. 
A shock is there to stop rebound, it actually acts as a brake for the springs, and alone it would simply do nothing. 
An accumulator simply allows the oil to compress by pushin the bladder thats cushioned by nitrogen. The actual pressure in the nitrogen chamber will dictate how much the fluid will compress. The higher the pressure the stiffer the ride and vice versa.
If you really wanna compare you can say it acts like both a spring and a shock, but its two diffrent things really.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had my juice for 7 months now. I love it! Straight cylinders with accumulators, no shocks. Not a daily, but It rides very well and I agree with everybody else here, you cant beat the sound of a pump and the quiet dump. Screw compressors and the loud sound of air leaving the bags. I always post a pic of my set up for the guys that are trying to figure it out becuase I was in the same boat a year ago asking the questions! If your not switch happy, your batteries will last for months. Just be sure to keep them up and never let them get low.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> No its not. If accumulators worked like shocks, runnin them without a spring would be suicide, while they actually work best without one.
> A shock is there to stop rebound, it actually acts as a brake for the springs, and alone it would simply do nothing.
> An accumulator simply allows the oil to compress by pushin the bladder thats cushioned by nitrogen. The actual pressure in the nitrogen chamber will dictate how much the fluid will compress. The higher the pressure the stiffer the ride and vice versa.
> If you really wanna compare you can say it acts like both a spring and a shock, but its two diffrent things really.


Isn't that what I said?


----------



## OTR (Jan 13, 2013)

440sled said:


> I've had my juice for 7 months now. I love it! Straight cylinders with accumulators, no shocks. Not a daily, but It rides very well and I agree with everybody else here, you cant beat the sound of a pump and the quiet dump. Screw compressors and the loud sound of air leaving the bags. I always post a pic of my set up for the guys that are trying to figure it out becuase I was in the same boat a year ago asking the questions! If your not switch happy, your batteries will last for months. Just be sure to keep them up and never let them get low.


That is a very clean car. It looks so right. What size tires are you running?


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

They are P215/70/R14.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

440sled said:


> I've had my juice for 7 months now. I love it! Straight cylinders with accumulators, no shocks. Not a daily, but It rides very well and I agree with everybody else here, you cant beat the sound of a pump and the quiet dump. Screw compressors and the loud sound of air leaving the bags. I always post a pic of my set up for the guys that are trying to figure it out becuase I was in the same boat a year ago asking the questions! If your not switch happy, your batteries will last for months. Just be sure to keep them up and never let them get low.


wow! a '68 New Yorker? ... they had the 440 and also came with a stock Holly Carb!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

well ... looks like I gotta do both the Impala and El Camino ... 

Talking with wife and son (_son because it'll be all his when I am gone_) 
and looks like when the main parts of the Impala are finished (Body & Paint - Interior - Security System - Stereo - complete A/C replaced) and the El Camino gets the body and paint redone and new partial interior and A/C.
Then ... gonna Juice the Impala and Bag the El Camino. 

Even bagged the boy will look awesome at school with the El Camino! Thinking it will be the ONLY one at his High School!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BTW, nice avatar  Sharpei? spell?
Heres mines:
Ombra, 8 years old Italian Mastiff








Junior, about 1 1/2 years old xbreed between a Syberian and either a czech wolf or an actual wolf. Found in the street...








Switch is the male pup. almost 3 months old. This one stays. Is basically an Italian mastiff but with blue eyes.
















And Rocket is Switch little sister. She goin as soon as i find a reliable person. 

















If you see them togheter they dont even remotley look like brothers. Shes all soft with longish fur and basically Juniors coat. While switch is alittle tuff bastard all muscles with short fur. Amazing xbreed.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. My ex has the camera with all the good ones


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicago-n, didnt mean to sound like a smart ass, but it seemed like you said accumulators are like shocks.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Junk Collector said:


> wow! a '68 New Yorker? ... they had the 440 and also came with a stock Holly Carb!


Yep...a 68 with a 440. When I picked this up I found out that it had a 1969 383ci Carter AVS Carburetor on it as a replacement. I quickly removed that and installed a Holley 670cfm Street Avenger on it.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> BTW, nice avatar  Sharpei? spell?
> Heres mines:
> Ombra, 8 years old Italian Mastiff
> 
> ...


Nice dogs! Had a Neapolitan Mastiff some years back ... what a knot head she was! 

Your Mastiff has an excellent color! 

... but that Junior looks cool as all get out! Real sharp!

Early Christmas wife got me a male Shar Pei and last week I found this chocolate female that needed a home. She's about month and half younger than my boy :thumbsup: Both are AKC with breeding rights!








Another cell phone picture :thumbsup:

The Champagne colored one is registered name of "Prince Dom Perignon Wazzup Dawg" He's 4 1/2 months old
The Chocolate ones name was registered by last owner "Princess Bella of Twinkle Toes"she's a bit over 3 months old

It's amazing how these dogs are owned by just ONE person. 

They are great with my family. 

... but every time I go into the room or they come in from the yard - they both run to me on the spot. I am their owner - wife and boy can do whatever they want - to the puppies - I come first!The boy is hard core guard dog from day one!​
Want I wanted when the Impala is at any store is a full mouth of teeth to make sure it's safe.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

440sled said:


> Yep...a 68 with a 440. When I picked this up I found out that it had a 1969 383ci Carter AVS Carburetor on it as a replacement. I quickly removed that and installed a Holley 670cfm Street Avenger on it.


 If memory is still working ... it had about a 600 or 650 Holly. 

Had a light green one when I was living in Seattle area ... loved it better than the '73 New Yorker (my first Chrysler)


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe alot of the standard motors in that year came with Carter carb.....my bro in law with a 70 Charger came stock with a Holley.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Prince Dom Perignon Wazzup Dawg :roflmao: Thats brilliant 
Theyre beautiful. One of my neighbours when i was a kid had a Shar pei, same color or similar to your Twinkle Toes, ive seen him grow up from a couple months old till the poor thing had to be put to sleep 
One of my neighbours now has a xbreed between one and a Dogo. its a black bitch, beautiful, but cant walk past her house with mine LOL
Napolitans are amazing dogs too, my dad was totally nuts about them but could never have one because of work. maybe when he retires...


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Chicago-n, didnt mean to sound like a smart ass, but it seemed like you said accumulators are like shocks.


Not that it worked like them.
But it does absorb shock.. or bumps if you want a better word.
And when I said spring, I meant the gas is compressed like a spring.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyway did Junk Collector decide what he's getting?


----------



## Cutlassrider (Jan 22, 2013)

i need accumulators, no wonder my car my car hops a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Anyway did Junk Collector decide what he's getting?


Million dollar question. 

Well ... since I never been in either one personally speaking going to bag the El Camino (my son's future main ride)​and juice the Impala for the ol' guy  with 4 dump - 2 pump ​
mild set up to play with ... 

really don't want to take from the original build of the impala ... it's all matching 
but the El Camino is never going to be more than a toy.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

Cutlassrider said:


> i need accumulators, no wonder my car my car hops a lot:thumbsup:


That is why I am going to go with juiced Impala! 

That hopping would make it hard to enjoy the ride when it's not play time.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

2 questions: The advice was 2 pump 4 dump ... 

1) So what kit is the way to go? Rockford or Marzocchi or other? 

2) is there are way to keep spokes cleaner? 

set of 4 of those 100 spoke would wear me out trying to shine that! ... or better rim idea?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

I like marzocci because that's what I've had 10 years now I run 2 ton springs in back with shocks 3 1/2 tons in front gets a good ride I drive to shows 
Not too bouncy. everyone has thier style my car doesn't suit on the ground because if something breaks I can drive home with out raising car


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

umlolo said:


> I like marzocci because that's what I've had 10 years now I run 2 ton springs in back with shocks 3 1/2 tons in front gets a good ride I drive to shows
> Not too bouncy. everyone has thier style my car doesn't suit on the ground because if something breaks I can drive home with out raising car


the difference springs make it sit higher? 
I like your thinking about being able to drive it home


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Bags are less intrusive, they don't leak oil, take up less space and are lighter in weight.

Hydros are funner, sound better, and are more traditional.

There are other pros and cons, but this is the average of what to expect.


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

I made the mistake of thinking bags would be the better route. They have been maintenance free for five years. Clean and easy i stall, but slow fill from a loud ass slow compresosor damn tank forever to fill. The valve noise sucks. And it roade like shit till i put the shocks on the rear. My drop will have juice for sure probably a aircraft setup. Best of luck.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Junk Collector said:


> the difference springs make it sit higher?
> I like your thinking about being able to drive it home


Different strength springs 2 tons are softer 3 are stiffer. I drove from woodland,CA to Merced couple of years ago front fitting was loose and leaked fluid didn't have wrench to tighten fitting. I sometimes have bad luck so I leave enough clearance to drive home


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> the difference springs make it sit higher?
> I like your thinking about being able to drive it home


You can always cut a spring to make it shorter.

The tonnage is just how much weight it's made to support.
More ton gives the spring more power when it is decompressed. So if you're not going to be hopping, just stick to 2 ton. It's a softer ride.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Junk Collector said:


> 2 questions: The advice was 2 pump 4 dump ...
> 
> 1) So what kit is the way to go? Rockford or Marzocchi or other?
> 
> ...


Check this out:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/232660-cruzin-into-past.html
You have a lot more options for wheels that 100 spoke radial lace. An Impala to me looks great of Tru Spokes or on Cragars. Just to keep it old school.

As for the kits. For non hoppers, pumpheads make very little diffrence, specially at 24 or 36v, i would go with the best possible quality and more compact set up i can find.
Personally im a fan of Hydroholics with the manifold valves, or mix and match your favorite components. I also like industrial units, but i understand its not everybodys taste.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

about the 5 minute mark on THIS VIDEO they bounced and it sounded like a loose metal on metal ... that normal?


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> about the 5 minute mark on THIS VIDEO they bounced and it sounded like a loose metal on metal ... that normal?


Yezzir.
That's when you lock it up. The cylinder hits the frame. Maximum height


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/232660-cruzin-into-past.html
> You have a lot more options for wheels that 100 spoke radial lace. An Impala to me looks great of Tru Spokes or on Cragars. Just to keep it old school.
> 
> ...


Yap.
Cragars are badass.


----------



## JesterHD (Oct 9, 2012)

*gas or Juice?*

OK, same question on an 84 CDV? Air or Juice. want to keep the rubber on the ground but want to lay it down too. Suggestions?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/232660-cruzin-into-past.html
> You have a lot more options for wheels that 100 spoke radial lace. An Impala to me looks great of Tru Spokes or on Cragars. Just to keep it old school.
> 
> ...


wow ... missed your reply - not sure how ... 

That link made me know I am old school  

more noob questions: Can you explain what these mean? 

1) non hopper -- no rolling bounce or side to side when cruising in this non hopper set up? 
2) pumpheads - that's what is called a dump? Works each piston?

I never been in either juice or bag to know nothing - only guys I know that into this are on THIS FORUM!

Just going from idea to for real ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

When the front tires take off LOL thats hopping, althou the minimal height "jumps" are called chippin by most.
Non hopper set up i mean a set up that is not bilt to jump the front. its actually called lay and play.

Side to side is the old panic or earthquake move when you hit sides making the car shake, or if you say FBSS (FrontBackSidetoSide) it means your car can move evry single corner indipendently.

Pumphead is the actual pump in correct terminology, and its the piece attached to the pump block inside the tank that pulls oil from it and sends it to the cylinders via the dumps.

Now thank me for creating even further confusion. lol


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> When the front tires take off LOL thats hopping, althou the minimal height "jumps" are called chippin by most.
> Non hopper set up i mean a set up that is not bilt to jump the front. its actually called lay and play.
> 
> Side to side is the old panic or earthquake move when you hit sides making the car shake, or if you say FBSS (FrontBackSidetoSide) it means your car can move evry single corner indipendently.
> ...


:thumbsup: Thank You!  

What does the least damage to frame, and all around suspension? 
_Really want to protect this car ... this is my full circle ride. _

Its gonna be several years til the tools have a shop to stay in (_once my ninth boy graduates from this school system then we get a better home set up_) 
This subdivision HOA covenants is ANTI auto hobby - doing and fixing anything is _all_ cash layout. 
That stinks because most people here don't know this stuff - got to keep fishing for the knowing of what, how, and when it works proper and what to do.

Would like to bounce the front end (no off the ground hopping on this one) a bit and FBSS to mess with my chunky cousin - she dont know about this interest. 
Want her to get in back and drop the drive corner I'm sitting on down and acted freaked out that the car is broke.
that would have to blow her mind ... :rofl: since I'm about 100 pounds lighter than her she'll be thinking if it broke on my side what will happen on hers. 

She lets everything get bigger than life  so she'll be stressing BIG TIME. 

On her moms side she is second born in USA - I am first born so we kind of tight with each other. She hasnt had a good game played on her since I got married.

When this is done - it's going to be so FUN to mess with people! A buddy of mine has a tiny wife and he is a huge tall Marine ... have his wife get in back and take 'em for a ride and drop the back on her :rofl:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

Bottom line - is what is needed to get it done correctly?

Is this in line for where I want to get to? 

​LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS NEW FRONT END KIT 

1 PR (2) NEW 8" CHROME TRIPLE O RING 3/8" PORT CYLINDERS 
1 PR (2) NEW FAT DONUTS
1 PR (2) NEW DEEP CUPS

and there is this 
1/4" slowdown valves with polished and chrome-finished 


and this 
Hydraulic Y block fitting kit, new & chrome finished

So much stuff to make it all work real good ​


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

4 batteries is a safe way to go it's pretty fast y block mostly for Hoppers minimize your side to side(it twists the frame) make sure you weld battery rack to frame if car.my rack is built for 6 batteries I only run 5 it's pretty quik I don't hop alot every once in a while only. I'll try to post pic 2 pumps 4 dump set up


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

umlolo said:


> 4 batteries is a safe way to go it's pretty fast y block mostly for Hoppers minimize your side to side(it twists the frame) make sure you weld battery rack to frame if car.my rack is built for 6 batteries I only run 5 it's pretty quik I don't hop alot every once in a while only. I'll try to post pic 2 pumps 4 dump set up


thanks brother - I appreciate it ... 

Once all parts are together - how much time is needed to install it?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

pic of my set up been in car for 10 years getting ready to dress it up better.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The most damage is done by hopping and 3 wheeling. A little chipping like 5" or so is not gonna break anything, but its of course suggestable to plate the A arms and maybe the front stress points if this is what you want.
Also, if you want to clown a bit throwin sides and such hydros are what you want. I had both and as much as air can do crazy moves too it gets expensive and more complicated to achieve the same.
As for what you need as far as parts go these are the brands that i like. Quality is always the most important aspect. So, anyway, Black Magic and Empire are more performance oriented but top stuff, then for lay and play Hydroholics and Dice are your best option. I would go with the laters for what you need, but its good to have more options.
I suggest you study a little bit what is what and how it works, so that you will be able to chose your parts by knowin what they do, and maybe develop a more personal taste and decide to go with stuff that not shelf bought. Tellin you this cause its what happened to me once i got the mechanics figured.

What does this mean btw?? _*This subdivision HOA covenants is ANTI auto hobby*_........


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

umlolo said:


> pic of my set up been in car for 10 years getting ready to dress it up better.
> View attachment 601523


Where is the tank for the juice go? 

Going to dress it up better? It looks awesome to me! ... but everyone knows what I know :facepalm:

Your ride looks awesome by the way!



dogbonekustoms said:


> What does this mean btw?? _*This subdivision HOA covenants is ANTI auto hobby*_........


In a Home Owners Association subdivision that has rules (covenants that the builder registered with the local government) against working on a car in your driveway or yard. 

It's one way many American's have given up their freedom and rights to their own property! 

I had to get on the Home Owners Association board to slow down their control freak attitude ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The tank with the oil is that cilinder piece with the 4 rods and a plate (Hi-low) keeping it to the block . Thats where the pump is too, i mean inside it.

As for the housing i thought that was it. Here we dont have that exactley, but you can bet every neighbour will complain till he drives you crazy! So much im renting a shop 20 minutes drive away from where i live, and i had enuff space to build a bitchin one...what to say, brainwashed generation?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

That is the pump looking from the rear 4 rods hold tank to block motor in front


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Junk Collector said:


> Bottom line - is what is needed to get it done correctly?
> Is this in line for where I want to get to?
> 
> ​LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS NEW FRONT END KIT
> ...


You just need a simple kit honestly.
You shouldn't stress too much about it.

You're not going to be competing or anything.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

umlolo said:


> That is the pump looking from the rear 4 rods hold tank to block motor in front


That looks easy enough to set up. 

Looking good! be like that chrome ... makes it pop! :thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks also for the power wire use welding cable from welding store less resistance than car battery cable.it's usually not expensive


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Check the hydraulic threads too, Homie. All the big companies typically have tax time specials on kits.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

CadillacTom said:


> Check the hydraulic threads too, Homie. All the big companies typically have tax time specials on kits.


:thumbsup: good idea! Thanks Brother


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Junk Collector said:


> :thumbsup: Thank You!
> 
> What does the least damage to frame, and all around suspension?
> _Really want to protect this car ... this is my full circle ride. _
> ...


When I first got mine, I took my mom for a ride, hit a corner and threewheeled the car...lol.. she freaked out and thought the car was rolling over..


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

that had to be all kinds of funny!


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Ay Homie bags are for ****....


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

86 monte carlos said:


> Ay Homie bags are for ****....


 and for my 80 El Camino that my boy will be driving when he gets a license at 16. 

A bagged El Camino is more than those kids at his school got now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

What's your reasoning for bags?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> What's your reasoning for bags?


not on Impala ... on El Camino (after Impala is juiced) - my kid is gonna drive in about 2 years ... hook him up for the kid games. He's 14 now!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn.
Lucky ass kid.
You gonna have a lowrider look on the monte? (Spokes) or other?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nothing wrong with bags. They both got there ups and downs.

I bagged my 68 because it was a og big block car-but that was me. I'm just a guy that likes to hit a switch and drop my ride down, not into 3 wheeling or hopping. Just riding low with a nice ride, and that's what I got.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Damn.
> Lucky ass kid.
> You gonna have a lowrider look on the monte? (Spokes) or other?


Let me tell ya' bro ... the boy has done real with school and stuff - need to take some of the nerd off his ass! 

The El Camino is probably going to get these rims - these are on the Impala right now.









the rims on it now got rust in the edges












JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> nothing wrong with bags. They both got there ups and downs.
> 
> I bagged my 68 because it was a og big block car-but that was me. I'm just a guy that likes to hit a switch and drop my ride down, not into 3 wheeling or hopping. Just riding low with a nice ride, and that's what I got.


Thats what I want a little FBSS and some bounce on both of them!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

86 monte carlos said:


> Ay Homie bags are for ****....


I gotta say ... STILL laughing about the point ... sort of like trying to race a fiat in NASCAR 

damn thing is starting with a Fiat is better than a baby buggy :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Junk Collector said:


> Let me tell ya' bro ... the boy has done real with school and stuff - need to take some of the nerd off his ass!
> 
> The El Camino is probably going to get these rims - these are on the Impala right now.
> 
> ...


Well good luck.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Both have there ups an downs.With air its typically the waiting on compressors to fill tank an the noise of the electric compressors not to mention the sound of air dumping out of the valves.For me i solved both the problems.Ran mufflers on my dump valves (quieted it down allot) an im running a Engine Driven Compressor EDC.I can go from 0psi in my tank to lifting the front in about 30-40 seconds.Enought time to let everything get warmed up anyways.The only thing that takes up room in my trunk really is the air tank (8 gal) an i run it between the rear wheels


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

umlolo said:


> Thanks also for the power wire use welding cable from welding store less resistance than car battery cable.it's usually not expensive


shits 3.00 a foot here


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> Both have there ups an downs.With air its typically the waiting on compressors to fill tank an the noise of the electric compressors not to mention the sound of air dumping out of the valves.For me i solved both the problems.Ran mufflers on my dump valves (quieted it down allot) an im running a Engine Driven Compressor EDC.I can go from 0psi in my tank to lifting the front in about 30-40 seconds.Enought time to let everything get warmed up anyways.The only thing that takes up room in my trunk really is the air tank (8 gal) an i run it between the rear wheels


After talking with a shop owner an hour or two drive from here it sounds like the Impala may go bagged. 

The set up he was talking about is a bit more cost but the Impala not going to get modified - it's bolt on


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Sums it up


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

sounds like I don't fit with the hard core ... with the Impala 

NEVER knew nobody with a lowrider (nothing family connecting here)
The Impala is different to me - some day another ride can be worked to roll ... but THIS one is my full circle (the first ever car for me was a 64 Biscayne - the Impala is my bump up saying I got back to my roots - it's more than a toy - it's my heart ... part of my family) - the El Camino - it's not something to keep pristine & its for the kid. When he gets old enough he can work it how he wants it.
Hey ... shit happens


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

When you build a car, you build it for yourself, not the other guy.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

440sled said:


> When you build a car, you build it for yourself, not the other guy.


^This. Just get that bitch on the ground and on some type of spokes. All the other dumbshit don't matter. Don't be another carbon copy, and don't buildto impress anybody.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

well said ... its just a first run ... the real bitch is I had a perfect car to juice ... never saw one done.

















The last rear wheel drive Cadillac Convertible - over 19 foot of awesome


----------



## TITOBSTL (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread is really helpful, @dogbonekustoms, thanks for your knowlege!! @Junk Collector, post some pics of your 64!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

TITOBSTL said:


> This thread is really helpful, @dogbonekustoms, thanks for your knowlege!! @Junk Collector, post some pics of your 64!


Gimme a month or 2 ... still collecting dust at the shop 

here are the ones so far on other thread:



Junk Collector said:


> Pictures?
> 
> View attachment 581208
> 
> ...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Junk Collector said:


> well said ... its just a first run ... the real bitch is I had a perfect car to juice ... never saw one done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 608350
> ...




You see the 65-70s juiced ALL the time
At least here in MI


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> You see the 65-70s juiced ALL the time
> At least here in MI


I see more on air then juice


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I see more on air then juice


Indeed. Bags preserve shit. Period


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Bags are less intrusive, they don't leak oil, take up less space and are lighter in weight.
> 
> Hydros are funner, sound better, and are more traditional.
> 
> There are other pros and cons, but this is the average of what to expect.


This true but all the things people are complaing about wirh bags can be solved. They have silencers to make them quiet when you dump them. And you can use nitrogen to get rid of the compressor sounds and have unlimited playtime as long as theres nitrogen. Or do a edc under the hood. There are ways around it all. Bags dont hurt your resale value either, juice will make it a lot harder to sell and cuts down your customer base a lot. I have been juicing cars for 20 plus years and air ride for about 12. Both have their place.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

An btw in a recent issue of Mini Truckin (April 2013) they sat down w/ Danny Trejo.An in his words this is what he said about air/hydraulics.


"I think bags are better because you get a better ride and you"r not tearing up the car as mutch or have to worry about batteries catching fire in the back."


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

The noise sucks.


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

yetti said:


> This true but all the things people are complaing about wirh bags can be solved. They have silencers to make them quiet when you dump them. And you can use nitrogen to get rid of the compressor sounds and have unlimited playtime as long as theres nitrogen. Or do a edc under the hood. There are ways around it all. Bags dont hurt your resale value either, juice will make it a lot harder to sell and cuts down your customer base a lot. I have been juicing cars for 20 plus years and air ride for about 12. Both have their place.


well said :thumbsup:



baggedout81 said:


> An btw in a recent issue of Mini Truckin (April 2013) they sat down w/ Danny Trejo.An in his words this is what he said about air/hydraulics.
> 
> 
> "*I think bags are better because you get a better ride and you"r not tearing up the car as mutch or have to worry about batteries catching fire in the back*."


:yes:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

If I where to ever get an uncut beauty, I'd put bags on it too.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> The noise sucks.


fucken love it! love dropping my ride down at 200psi+ fucken loud!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> fucken love it! love dropping my ride down at 200psi+ fucken loud!


Disgusting.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> Disgusting.


  I'm happy. Wait till, I hook up a real train horn off my setup


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Disgusting.


I agree I dont like the dump sound either. But with silencers its a lot better.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

what ever makes you happy-Is the key word, as A real car guy can understand.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Between the silencers on my dump valves,loud ass pipes,stereo going an the fact that iv'e been bumping so long i can hardly hear.The sound dont bother me


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

x2^^


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds to me bro that air ride are you best option no frame work smoother ride for a daily ride seem you wont be switch happy ether
compressors may be noises but only for an while not long plus the good side of things if you ever want to go back stock its easier to convert
back My 75 caddy is bagged and I dont play with the switches that much 
Just advise bro


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

yetti said:


> I agree I dont like the dump sound either. But with silencers its a lot better.


I've been looking for a vid with bags and a silencer to see the difference but I can not find one.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> I've been looking for a vid with bags and a silencer to see the difference but I can not find one.


They have them with slowdowns built in also. I did a 63 with them and you couldnt hear it dumping at all with the trunk closed.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


>


Not bad.
I'm guessing with traffic, longpipes, and motors running you hear it less.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Not bad.
> I'm guessing with traffic, longpipes, and motors running you hear it less.


It was in the bed so theres nothing to muffle the sound. You can make it quiet.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

yetti said:


> It was in the bed so theres nothing to muffle the sound. You can make it quiet.


cool.

When this dude first posted this topic he kept saying he doesn't want to "cut" his car.
I was wondering why he kept insisting on hydros.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

still learning ... thinking that getting a stainless tank made to fit in Impala truck about the size of the trunk shape about 3 or 4 inch deep would give good enough air to play a lot ... don't see people do that ... why? 

Don't see no 25 - 30 gallon tanks?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Junk Collector said:


> still learning ... thinking that getting a stainless tank made to fit in Impala truck about the size of the trunk shape about 3 or 4 inch deep would give good enough air to play a lot ... don't see people do that ... why?
> 
> Don't see no 25 - 30 gallon tanks?


Cause compressors only put out like 2 cfm. Would run all the time. One 5 gallon with 2 compressors are the way to go if your wanting to use compressors. They turn on when it loses a certain amount of pressure. It will do this no matter what size tank you have.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

The more compressors the faster its gonna fill and shut off. One compressor on a 5 gallon tank takes almost 15 minutes to fill if the tanks empty.


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

what about one of those compressors that run under the hood?

not sure yet if I got a place for it yet since the car needs a replacement A/C system installed


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Junk Collector said:


> what about one of those compressors that run under the hood?
> 
> not sure yet if I got a place for it yet since the car needs a replacement A/C system installed


They put out about 10 cfm that better. But would still run forever if you had 20 gallons. Nitrogen is the best option for long play time.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Like yetti said them elctrics put out bout 2cmf a min.An thats at lower psi tank pressure.These engine driven units are whre its at!! belive that.Some cats say its to mutch work to install.But in my mind either way,installing a EDC or installing a rack for batts can be just bout enought of work.

In the end.Like stated time an time before....Theres ups an down to both air or juice.Its all in the user


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> Like yetti said them elctrics put out bout 2cmf a min.An thats at lower psi tank pressure.These engine driven units are whre its at!! belive that.Some cats say its to mutch work to install.But in my mind either way,installing a EDC or installing a rack for batts can be just bout enought of work.
> 
> In the end.Like stated time an time before....Theres ups an down to both air or juice.Its all in the user


EDC is A/C compressor pump? 

It's like have 2 pumps under hood?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Junk Collector said:


> EDC is A/C compressor pump?
> 
> It's like have 2 pumps under hood?


Yep,the most common used is the York 210 compreessor

You can use both if you can fit it


----------



## 78 CUTDAWG (Oct 23, 2002)

Im sick of hydros its always some bullshut i run two bottles on my truck havent had a problem in 3 years but the car with hydros iam aboutvto set that bitxh on fire replaces batteries is expensive as fuck and something is always fucking up motors selnoids lines busting drags bags dude fuck hydros


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

thats what its about ... keeping it real! Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Go on with that bullshit. Your setup must be a hooptie cause I've had mine [for years with no issues


78 CUTDAWG said:


> Im sick of hydros its always some bullshut i run two bottles on my truck havent had a problem in 3 years but the car with hydros iam aboutvto set that bitxh on fire replaces batteries is expensive as fuck and something is always fucking up motors selnoids lines busting drags bags dude fuck hydros


----------



## CounterReset (Sep 12, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> No its not. If accumulators worked like shocks, runnin them without a spring would be suicide, while they actually work best without one.
> A shock is there to stop rebound, it actually acts as a brake for the springs, and alone it would simply do nothing.
> An accumulator simply allows the oil to compress by pushin the bladder thats cushioned by nitrogen. The actual pressure in the nitrogen chamber will dictate how much the fluid will compress. The higher the pressure the stiffer the ride and vice versa.
> If you really wanna compare you can say it acts like both a spring and a shock, but its two diffrent things really.


Yo, is the side trim along the skirt stock?


----------



## CounterReset (Sep 12, 2010)

440sled said:


> I've had my juice for 7 months now. I love it! Straight cylinders with accumulators, no shocks. Not a daily, but It rides very well and I agree with everybody else here, you cant beat the sound of a pump and the quiet dump. Screw compressors and the loud sound of air leaving the bags. I always post a pic of my set up for the guys that are trying to figure it out becuase I was in the same boat a year ago asking the questions! If your not switch happy, your batteries will last for months. Just be sure to keep them up and never let them get low.



Yo, is the side trim on the skirt stock?


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Yo ***** u dumb. 4-5 years ago


----------

